# Blue movies



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a friend who seem to be hooked on these. He goes to any length to watch them. He doesn't have a girlfriend as far as I know. What possible outlet could he use to release himself after building up all of that excitement?


----------



## tor (Jun 3, 2008)

join a gym or, take a walk


----------



## iheartmywife (May 23, 2008)

I take it that these movies are taking too much of his time. the energy he's using to watch these movies is the same energy he can use to get a girl. sex by yourself just suchs. sure you get what u want out of it but there is no connection. no warm body.


----------

